# gnome 2.28 -> Autolaunch: error: X11 initialization failed

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Guten Abend,

ich benutze gnome & gentoo jetzt schon eine ganze Weile und habe seit knapp 12 Monaten immer wieder die 3 x gleichen Fehler beim Systemstart.

Das ganze ist auch von der verwendeten gnome-Version unabhängig, ich hatte die Fehler schon mit 2.24, mit 2.26 und jetzt auch wieder mit 2.28   :Crying or Very sad: 

Folgende Fehlermeldungen kommen bei jedem Start von gnome:

```

May 15 03:05:38 pc-workstation gnome-keyring-daemon[4072]: gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup ssh component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: /usr/bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified

May 15 03:05:38 pc-workstation Autolaunch: error: X11 initialization failed.

May 15 03:05:38 pc-workstation gnome-keyring-daemon[4072]: gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup pkcs11 component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: /usr/bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified

May 15 03:05:38 pc-workstation Autolaunch: error: X11 initialization failed.

May 15 03:05:38 pc-workstation gnome-keyring-daemon[4076]: couldn't connect to dbus session bus: /usr/bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified

May 15 03:05:38 pc-workstation Autolaunch: error: X11 initialization failed.

```

Ich habe per Google auch einiges zu dem Thema gefunden und in den letzten 12 Monaten auch etliches versucht, aber der Fehler blieb bisher immer.

Ich merke jetzt während des Betriebs nichts davon, trotzdem stört es mich irgendwie.

Unter Ubuntu hatte ich diese Meldungen z. Bsp. nicht, also muss man es ja irgendwie eingestellt bekommen.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee oder einen Denkanstoß?

Ich bin wie immer für jede Hilfe von euch dankbar

----------

## tazinblack

Ganz toll,

gestern die Kiste upgedatet. Daheim zwei Rechner wos ohne Probleme ging und jetzt hier hab ich so ziemlich die gleichen Fehlermeldungen und X kennt werde Tastatur noch Maus. Ich hab so die Schnauze voll von diesem Hal-Zeugs.

Gibts hier schon was neues? 

Wie ist das denn, wenn ich einfach USE="-hal" in der make.conf setze?

Kann man damit leben?

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Das Problem mit Tastatur & Maus hat mit meinem Problem leider nichts zu tun, sondern hängt mit dem neuen xorg zusammen. Den Fehler hatte ich zu Beginn uch, dafür musst du nur deine xorg-module edev & co neu installieren.

Irgendwo hier im Forum steht auch wie das geht, weil der Fehler ist bei mehreren aufgetreten.

----------

## tazinblack

ok, danke für den Tipp!

Aber an meiner Einstellung zu hal ändert das nix.

Edit: OK! Das wars, jetzt hab ich wieder die Kontrolle über die Kiste

Vielleicht ist hal ja dich besser als sein Ruf *g*

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

gern geschehen, ich hatte das gleiche Problem vor 4 Wochen auch, deshalb wusste ich es  :Smile: 

Leider bringt mich das der Lösung meines Problems kein Stück weiter.

----------

## Gladdle

Was sagt:

```
/etc/init.d/dbus status
```

 und 

```
eix -v sys-apps/dbus
```

----------

## Gladdle

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Wie ist das denn, wenn ich einfach USE="-hal" in der make.conf setze?
> 
> Kann man damit leben?

 

Wenn Du xorg-server in der Version 1.8 verwendest (etwa demaskieren oder den ~amd64 oder ~x86 Zweig verwenden) kannst Du HAL entsorgen (und eventuell USE="udev" verwenden). Die xorg-server in den Versionen 1.7 und 1.6 können ohne HAL nicht.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> May 15 03:05:38 pc-workstation gnome-keyring-daemon[4072]: gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup ssh component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: /usr/bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified
> ...

 

Ruf mal "gconf-editor" auf und ändere die werte unter

```
/apps/gnome-keyring/daemon-components
```

Könnte helfen.

MfG

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

ich werde es morgen mal versuchen und euch das Ergebnis wissen lassen. Auf jeden Fall schonmal Danke für die Hilfe bisher.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Kam leider erst heute zum testen und habe die beiden Werte von TRUE auf FALSE gesetzt.

Leider ohne Erfolg, der gleiche Fehler. Was ich jetzt noch seltsamer finde.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Wenn das schon seit so vielen Versione ist kannst du ja mal folgendes versuchen.

Von Gnome abmelden, als root alle Prozesse des Benutzers killen

falls noch welche laufen. Alles in /tmp/ mit Benutzername entfernen

und ~/.gconfd/saved_state des Benutzers mal umbenennen.

MfG

----------

